# 2002 Bianchi Veloce



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm considering buying a 2002 Bianchi Veloce. I was woundering what the price range for a bike like this is so i'll know whether i'm getting ripped off or not.

since i just checked the price on ebay and now its up to 560.


----------



## MI_duncan (May 2, 2006)

It doesnt sound too bad, The other day i went into a lbs b/c i was planning on picking up an used 04 Veloce frame, which was $350, But it was sold. So since i needed a bike that fit me, I decided to buy a new bike, and ended up with an Eros for $975. So if the price doesnt go up to much, I would get it


----------



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

The price on it got to high for me  some moron bid 1000 on it.


----------

